# Boxes for the boxcar loader



## Beatle (Jan 25, 2016)

I have an American flyer box loader where the packages slide down the ramp my packages are not smooth is there anyway that I can do something to those boxes to make him come down the ramp easier


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Beatle said:


> I have an American flyer box loader where the packages slide down the ramp my packages are not smooth is there anyway that I can do something to those boxes to make him come down the ramp easier


Sorry, I don't have one, so I can't help....


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*slip&slide down the off load ramp*

Maybe, try Teflon tape on the ramp :dunno:
Altering the original may diminish resale value? :dunno:


----------

